# Post your wPrime 32M times



## linkin

Okay so this isn't official or anything, but I want to see a thread where we can post our wPrime scores. Why wPrime? Well mainly because it's optmised for multi-cores and doesn't discriminate between AMD and Intel (Unlike SuperPi) so it's more competitive 

*Use version 1.55, Make sure you run it as admin, click advanced settings and set your thread count, and your CPU-Z CPU/Memory tabs are required in the screenshot, along with GPU-Z and Notepad with a name and date stamp. Please view the screenshot below in this post and use it as an example:









Download: http://hwbot.org/blog/wp-content/wprime_155.zip

Please, one score per user *


*Top 25 Scores*​
*1) 87dtna - 3.327 - Xeon X5667 @ 4.94GHz

2) Leopold Butters - 3.791 - Core i7 970 @ 4.59GHz 

3) ScottALot - 5.289 - Core i7 930 @ 4.66GHz

4) jasonn20 - 5.429 - Core i7 2600K @ 4.61GHz

5) gubrother - 5.822 - i7 2600K @ 4.48GHz

6) jevery - 5.898 - Core i7 950 @ 4.29GHz

7) CardboardSword - 6.379 - Phenom II X6 1055T @4.06GHz

8) Jet - 6.409 - Core i7 860 @ 4.01GHz

9) Dean11 - 6.49 - Core i7 920 @ 4.00GHz

10) mihir - 6.55 - Core i7 920 @ 3.99GHz

11) Linkin - 6.939 - Core i5 2500K @ 4.5GHz  

12) jd132 - 7.079 - Core i5 2500K @ 4.48GHz

13) Intel_Man - 7.127 - Core i7 920 @ 3.79GHz

14) reddevil6 - 8.033 - Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3.33GHz

15)  PixelVandalism - 8.189 - Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3.61GHz

16) Nevakonaza - 9.433 - Core i7 860 @ 2.93GHz

17) Rocko - 9.575 - Phenom II X4 945BE @ 3.97GHz

18) iurytx - 9.686 - Phenom II X4 955BE @4.00GHz

19) Drenlin - 9.906 - Athlon II X4 635 @ 3.82GHz

20) Benny Boy - 10.638 - Phenom II B55 @ 3.83GHz

21) FuryRosewood - 10.762 - Phenom II X4 955BE @ 3.6GHz

22) Bob Jeffery - 11.216 - Phenom II X4 955BE @3.61GHz

23) Kitsune - 12.417 - Phenom II X4 955 @ 3.20GHz

24) Fatback - 13.946 - Athlon II X3 435 @ 3.61GHz

25) innercx - 15.31 - Athlon II X3 445 @ 3.41GHz
*


Phenom time!!


----------



## Intel_man

link to wprime?


----------



## Shane

Intel_man said:


> link to wprime?



http://www.wprime.net/


----------



## Fatback

I have tried 7 different downloads, and they are all messed up, or at least don't work for me.


----------



## linkin

Tried getting it from hwbot.org?

direct dl link from hwbot: http://hwbot.org/blog/wp-content/wprime_155.zip


----------



## Fatback

linkin said:


> Tried getting it from hwbot.org?
> 
> direct dl link from hwbot: http://hwbot.org/blog/wp-content/wprime_155.zip



Tried that one also, it doesn't even get as far as unzipping.


----------



## linkin

It works perfectly for me, just downloaded, unzipped and ran it.  What's the exact issue?


----------



## Fatback

linkin said:


> It works perfectly for me, just downloaded, unzipped and ran it.  What's the exact issue?



http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/1350/63365325.jpg

Happens every time.


----------



## linkin

Run it as admin, should fix that error.


----------



## FuryRosewood

was about to suggest that heh


----------



## Fatback

linkin said:


> Run it as admin, should fix that error.



ah, why didn't I think of that. My score sucks so I'm not even going to bother.


----------



## FuryRosewood

nothings worth not posting, hell for laughs i may post what my toughbook can do.


----------



## linkin

If my pentium 4 system still worked it'd have a score in here too


----------



## FuryRosewood

mmm i could also do that for the pentium 4 thats downstairs...just upgraded it from a celery 2.4 ghz to a pen 4 2.66ghz


----------



## RTYauch301

my 5 year old computer took X3 longer then the first one their so i figured id post this disgraceful score


----------



## Intel_man

I could probably do better after a restart. Haven't turned it off in awhile.


----------



## Fatback

I figured out that I had to set the threads. So now my score is a lot better.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Here is Mine, may do the toughbook shortly next.






Toughbook.


----------



## fastdude

FuryRosewood said:


> Here is Mine, may do the toughbook shortly next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toughbook.



Haha, LOL at the pathetic-ness of the mobile P4 
I wonder if my netbook would beat it...
 Oh, in CustomPC they were doing benching on the EVGA SR-2 with two 4.2GHz Xeon X5680s, and it smashed wPrime in about 2.5 seconds


----------



## fastdude

Eh, "Unknown error" ?


----------



## Rocko

Edit: replaced picture


----------



## Intel_man

I was right. A clean restart gave me a 1 second boost.


----------



## Rocko

Slight OC'ed laptop


----------



## linkin

Hmm, Time to make a scoreboard


----------



## jevery




----------



## linkin

Nice you just took first place.


----------



## FuryRosewood

fastdude said:


> Haha, LOL at the pathetic-ness of the mobile P4
> I wonder if my netbook would beat it...
> Oh, in CustomPC they were doing benching on the EVGA SR-2 with two 4.2GHz Xeon X5680s, and it smashed wPrime in about 2.5 seconds



- its pentium iii based, not 4, it wouldnt score that much at such a low clock rate if it was from netbust, and it the whole CF-T4 consumes 10W of power for about 8.5 hours of battery life at its best, right now its around 7.5-8 hours of battery due to age of the unit


----------



## fastdude

FuryRosewood said:


> - its pentium iii based, not 4, it wouldnt score that much at such a low clock rate if it was from netbust, and it the whole CF-T4 consumes 10W of power for about 8.5 hours of battery life at its best, right now its around 7.5-8 hours of battery due to age of the unit



Oh. Wow, that's long.

Does anyone know why wPrime (zipped) keeps making windows say "unexpected error;
Quitting"


----------



## Rocko

fastdude said:


> Oh. Wow, that's long.
> 
> Does anyone know why wPrime (zipped) keeps making windows say "unexpected error;
> Quitting"



I believe you have to run it as admn.


----------



## FuryRosewood

it HAS to be ran as admin on 7 and Vista thats why that is failing...also might want to note this in the top of this thread, its becoming a little sticking point with some people, and yes my number is long, it only is rated at 1100MIPS in the 7zip benchmark, but to me thats enough to run most applications, and battery life is very very win, dont see many netbooks getting 8 hours battery life


----------



## jevery

Strange, it doesn't like too much OC.  i couldn't do worth a darn at 4.2 - 4.3.  Maybe a stability issue.  Sweet spot seems to be around 3.4 - 3.8.


----------



## 87dtna

Air cooling blows.  4.9ghz would cause thermal throttling and get worse times   Probably because it took 1.575 to finally get stable   What a difference from 4.8 to 4.9.

Dual core FTW 

I get my I7 870 on friday though


----------



## in2deep

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

not to bad


----------



## linkin

standard rules. that means you need 100 posts before your score is valid. I'll update the others


----------



## Intel_man

I might have to push mine to 4.2 and give it a run.


P.S. I did mine at 3.8 that time. Not 4.01


----------



## linkin

Fixed and updated.


----------



## 87dtna

Linkin it's just a 655k.  CPUz doesn't know the difference between a 650 and 655 because it's the same CPU just unlocked multiplier.


----------



## linkin

What do you mean? :ninja:


----------



## 87dtna

You put 650/655k as my CPU.  It's just a 655k.

Edit- I see it's fixed now


----------



## 87dtna

Testing I7 870 now.  Stay tuned


----------



## jevery

Nice....Just can't let me stay at the top, can you?   

Hey I got my 2nd 460,  Why don't you start a Vantage thread?


----------



## 87dtna

LOL 

I just edited it, so you are the only one that saw it.  Trying to get below 6 seconds right now.


----------



## 87dtna

Well, just got done...no matter what I did I could not get under 6 seconds on air cooling due to thermal throttling or BSOD/etc.  I7's just run so darn hot.


----------



## jevery

Got 6.032 @ 4.2.  Don't think I can get a run at 4.3.  I'll try.  Like you said - heats up FAST.


----------



## 87dtna

LOL, .004 to go!  

You do have a better cooler than me.  I'm running a Zerotherm Zen, it's good but not super.  That first run at 4.08ghz was the highest I could get with a arctic freezer pro 7, then I switched to the zen.  The FP7 is just easier to install thats why I tried it first.


----------



## jevery

Had to dust off the high speed fan to hold the temps down.  I'm betting you'll crack 5.7 within a week.


----------



## 87dtna

War!!!


----------



## 87dtna

Wow, even with the phase, outside CPU temp was -40c, the core temps reached +37c!!!


----------



## jevery

I surrender and salute you Sir.


----------



## 87dtna

LOL

When are you going to get the cold bug and make me break out the DICE pot instead of the phase unit?


----------



## jevery

That sounds like a lot of work. When you get to be my age you get arthritis in your knees, so I prefer to do my OC'ing sittin in my comfy chair.


----------



## 87dtna

LOL, well that I can understand.

It's really not a ton of work.  Takes about as long to set up as installing any good air cooling heatsink/fan.....as long as you have a case which has the back of the motherboard exposed at the socket area for ease of installing the backplate.


----------



## linkin

Updated the scoreboard, you guys have killed any competition


----------



## 87dtna

Intel FTW!

Haha


----------



## FuryRosewood

still quite happy with what mine did even if it wasnt over the top, alot faster than the dual core i had before thats for sure. but yea, cant really hold a candle to the intel chips, so oh well


----------



## jevery

I'd like to game with the 955/965 and see for myself, but they're supposedly as good as intel based rigs.  I mean I love to benchmark, but that isn't what we do with our machines 99% of the time.  You'd think there'd be some benchs that favor AMD though.


----------



## 87dtna

You won't have any bottleneck with a 955 or better quad with gaming.  You will have higher CPU usage with a 955 compared to say an I5 760, but still not enough to cause FPS loss really.
Although intel is good/better at gaming, it's other things that intel is better/faster at.  Rendering, file compression, encoding, etc.

Why do you think I run mostly I3's and I5 dual cores?  Because they aren't a bottleneck in games plus they overclock like crazy so single threaded apps run extremely fast.

I only picked up the I7 870 cuz it was a good deal cheap, $200 shipped.


----------



## Dean11

Wassup


----------



## Benny Boy

^^ooops,,no memory tab,,,dq'ed. oh well. better luck next time...hehe


----------



## Dean11

Benny Boy said:


> ^^ooops,,no memory tab,,,dq'ed. oh well. better luck next time...hehe



 Look harder...


----------



## Benny Boy

Dean11 said:


> Look harder...


 
^^ 2 min edit...THAT was fast :good: ^^



why the differences in wprime and cpu z? because it's an unlocked cpu? and i dont know how to oc?


----------



## linkin

wPrime is multithreaded, SuperPi is not.


----------



## Benny Boy

this?


linkin said:


> wPrime is multithreaded, SuperPi is not.


is why there's a diff in these?


Benny Boy said:


> in wprime and cpu z?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see these apps see things diff for others as well, so that must be it?
> thanks for updating the scores while im still in there .
> would it be cheating if i asked if i had mine set up properly from what can be seen? ram timing, votages etc?
Click to expand...


----------



## linkin

Multi threading means the program will use more than one core. SuperPi can only use 1 core, therefore people to speed tests with 1M digits of Pi on that.

wPrime is multithreaded, meaning it takes advantage of as many cores as it can (as many as the programmer decided to support)

Basically it means it's faster. a wPrime 32M run will be faster than a SuperPi 1M run. shows what multithreading does. more calculations in a smaller amount of time.


----------



## Benny Boy

thx for the explination there bud. i know more about those 2 apps now. however . 

why the diff in wprime and cpu z in my pic?
like:
cpu name.
cpu mhz.
fsb.
mem. gb's.
mem. freq.


----------



## linkin

wPrime is inaccurate with that, CPU-Z shows the correct clocks.


----------



## Snow90

LOL. Terrible score, I know.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

this is the best score possible, sorry to take the crown, lol


----------



## 87dtna

Dang I just sold my netbook.  I should have Wprime'd that, it's a 300mhz processor ULTRA slow.


----------



## Intel_man

I should load wPrime on my Pentium Pro.


----------



## linkin

hehehe


----------



## CrayonMuncher

it would be kind of funny to see who could get the lowest score


----------



## fastdude

I'll submit a score for my netbook later. I'm aiming for within 5 minutes


----------



## FuryRosewood

mmm..pentium 4 @ 1.5 ghz anyone? if i was certain my aunts machine would still boot, which im certain it wont without a harddrive in it...id do it, but its pretty much gutted right now, but it might go for the 'how slow can you go' competition

anyone with some pre-pentium chips? heh, not sure if you could even run w prime on that tho...


----------



## Sam_VDC

My i7 930 on AIR

Sam_VDC - 5.429 - Core i7 930 @ 4.57GHz


----------



## 87dtna

Well, if it's really yours, nice job.  But, unless I'm blind, there's no notepad up with your username on it for proof that it is yours, and also you don't have 100 posts on the forum so your bench isn't going to be posted until then either.


----------



## fastdude

87dtna said:


> Well, if it's really yours, nice job.  But, unless I'm blind, there's no notepad up with your username on it for proof that it is yours, and also you don't have 100 posts on the forum so your bench isn't going to be posted until then either.



Suspicious much? Bet he'll have something to say about that. I still can't run as admin, meh


----------



## 87dtna

fastdude said:


> Suspicious much? Bet he'll have something to say about that. I still can't run as admin, meh



Anybody can go to HWbot and steal screen shots.  Here, looks like I win


----------



## fastdude

Ha, see what you mean. I could just copy and paste a 2 second time from dual-Xeon X5680s and photoshop in my name from notepad... 

But I'm not that low.
Or desperate.
and I'm too poor to afford PS


----------



## Sam_VDC

*wPrime 32M*



87dtna said:


> Well, if it's really yours, nice job.  But, unless I'm blind, there's no notepad up with your username on it for proof that it is yours, and also you don't have 100 posts on the forum so your bench isn't going to be posted until then either.



Only a low life with no dignity would steal off HWBot.
I'm surprised that you didn't recognized me as we both came from the same place...OC Forums.
My profile: SamSaveMax - OCForums Benching Member.
http://hwbot.org/listResults.do?userId=28276&applicationId=14
Best time: 5.344ms - i7-930 @ 4510.5MHz on air
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1017723_samsavemax_wprime_32m_core_i7_930_5sec_344ms

BTW, 100 posts/notepad with username are not required per OP in this thread.
Just having fun here. I don't mind if my score is not going to be updated on the first post.
I understand how you feel and protective you can be as a crown holder.
Peace.


----------



## 87dtna

Just because I recognize the username doesn't mean anything.  You are right though the OP did not demand username or 100 posts like every other benching thread on the forum, so I guess it's in.

I don't mind competition at all, when it's fair.  Jevery was beating me and forced me to break out the big guns, he's also beating me right now in the 3dmark06 thread but I'm not complaining there because I know for 100% sure it's him thats beating me.


----------



## linkin

Well if it looks like the person just joined up to post a score and not benefit the forum in any way I'm not going to put the score in


----------



## 87dtna

He's almost been here a year.  But I'd still feel better if he posted up a new screenshot with his username.  This also proves that it's currently owned hardware, which again wasn't a stipulation on Linkin's part but is the rules for all the other benching forums.


----------



## linkin

I think we should have it so that you need the taskbar in the screenshot, that way there's a timestamp.


----------



## Bob Jeffery

Phenom 955 @ 3.6GHZ 11.216 seconds


----------



## 87dtna

linkin said:


> I think we should have it so that you need the taskbar in the screenshot, that way there's a timestamp.



That doesn't work for me as I cut it down.  Notepad with username and date should work.


----------



## Sam_VDC

This is not about making name on the score board....but just want to prove whom I said I am.

wPrime 32M - i7-930 @ 4510.6MHz - 5.343ms


----------



## linkin

Regardless thats a very good score.

Same to you bob jeffery, score added


----------



## 87dtna

Now was that so hard?   See you even got a better score too!

Nice job.


----------



## Drenlin

I think I can do better.

Linkin, how have we both beat Phenom II's? I don't understand?


----------



## 87dtna

12 threaded ownage coming soon....


----------



## NeedaComputer

Just got my memory set to dual, thought I'd give the stock system a shot.






*Edit:*Just read about the taskbar rules.  Sorry.


----------



## 87dtna

You still didn't fix your ram speed and timings!

2:8 ram divider, and 7-8-7-24 timings!  And put the north bridge to 2400mhz (12 multi).


----------



## NeedaComputer

I just gave it a go, and boot failed.  I tried just the ram timings and freq, failed again...  I need to look into it a bit more I think.  There was no command rate option, and the manual timings were grouped either DCT0, DCT1, or Both, and I'm not sure that that means.


----------



## 87dtna

The default ram voltage is probably 1.5v, it needs 1.65v for the correct speed/timings.


----------



## linkin

Scores updated.


----------



## NeedaComputer

Yea, I had changed the voltage to 1.605V.  Being that was the closest increment to 1.6V listed in the SPD info.  Maybe I'll give 1.65 a try tonight.
I still scored a 12.07s, why isn't that on the top scores?


----------



## 87dtna

Well just try 8-8-8-24 timings at 1600mhz because even that will be a lot better than 9-9-9 at 1333.


----------



## linkin

I'll wait until you sort your RAM timings unless you want me to add the score now. Don't forget 1.65v on the memory. You might even want to go up to 1.7v max (I did... silly RAM doesn't like to overclock)


----------



## jasonn20

[URL=http://img152.imageshack.us/i/wprimecf.png/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## 87dtna

Nice  :good:

Hopefully by tomorrow I can show what an Intel hex core can do at 3.8ghz


----------



## linkin

Nice score jasonn20, added.


----------



## Jet

just temporary until I spend some time on it. I don't know what's up with wPrime saying it's an ES? At least this puts me into the top 3 for now


----------



## linkin

Hmm... your TRAS setting should be 24 for CAS9 I believe  Will add score now unless you want to fix it and re-run


----------



## Jet

linkin said:


> Hmm... your TRAS setting should be 24 for CAS9 I believe  Will add score now unless you want to fix it and re-run



I have some file transfers that need to happen before I can potentially crash the system, so I'll leave that one for now


----------



## linkin

Okay then, went ahead and added it.

Note to all, I will be moving house in about 2 months, so I might be getting some new hardware


----------



## 87dtna

Finally got the L5640 installed.  Just a teaser, only up to 2.8ghz so far on stock volts (1.05) and ran a 6.249  

EDIT- Make that 5.344 at 3.2ghz now 1.12v


----------



## 87dtna

Will get higher later on but just for now-







Temps topping out at 45c with a megahalems.  WAY more to go in this chip.  Should get 4ghz.


----------



## 87dtna

Done for tonight with this one, hooked this up on an X58 extreme board in my backup PC (still haven't updated the bios on the P6T yet) and that rig doesn't have as good of a PSU so I don't want to push it yet.
Temps topping out at 55c now, still more room to go but just with a better PSU.


----------



## jevery

Well I see 87 brought out the BFG  Damn, nice chip you got there.  No benchmark here's safe now!


----------



## 87dtna

haha, thanks.  It doesn't clock like a 980x, but I only paid 1/2 the price so I think I still got a steal :good:

This chip won't do me any good for SPI though   And for some reason I can't even run 1600mhz memory clocks or it won't even post.  Bad memory controller, so low clocks with tighter timings it is!  Although those settings above were just quick and dirty, no fine tuning at all.


----------



## linkin

I don't know if i should be adding anything that says ES in it >.>


----------



## Jet

you're going to be limited by your max BCLK soon


----------



## 87dtna

linkin said:


> I don't know if i should be adding anything that says ES in it >.>



It's not the first time I've had an ES cpu, probably won't be the last.



Jet said:


> you're going to be limited by your max BCLK soon



You mean the chip or the board?  This board hit 240 base clock by the previous owner, and he was only an intermediate overclocker at best.


----------



## Jet

87dtna said:


> It's not the first time I've had an ES cpu, probably won't be the last.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the chip or the board?  This board hit 240 base clock by the previous owner, and he was only an intermediate overclocker at best.



Is this on air? I thought most boards maxed out at around the 225BCLK mark?


----------



## 87dtna

Might have been water cooled, but not subzero.  What does the cooling have to do with the max base clock of a board?  Some chips have base clock walls with given temps.


----------



## 87dtna

Retail chip....


----------



## linkin

How many boards and CPU's do you go through


----------



## 87dtna

A couple


----------



## 87dtna

Got a 1090t, didn't clock as well as expected.


----------



## jasonn20

Nice score 87dtna..

here is my 1090t on 4.2ghz  ... 200x21.. 

[URL=http://img7.imageshack.us/i/1090tprime.png/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## fastdude

Oh crap, I can't run wPrime as admin (I am an admin), no matter what I try.

EDIT: Figured I can't run as admin on Win7 starter


----------



## Rocko

New time!


----------



## 87dtna

Hey, nice job dude.  I see you got them ram timings down 

Now you need to increase the North bridge speed.  You have it on a multi of 9 now, you can make it atleast 10 but go for 11.  You may need to bump the CPU north bridge voltage some (NOT the chipset north bridge).


----------



## fastdude

My netbook's score:





15th place, please

EDIT: Do I need a memory tab open on CPU-Z?


----------



## Drenlin

#7 please. 






Excellent clocker for a C2 chip, I have to say. My goal was to break 9 seconds, but I didn't actually expect to do it! 

edit: forgot to post the validaiton link from it
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1514382


----------



## fastdude

^

You don't know how annoying it is doing nothing for 3 minutes.


----------



## Rocko

Ill have that #7 Drenlin plz&ty;


----------



## Drenlin

Rocko said:


> Ill have that #7 Drenlin plz&ty;


 You and your L3 cache...

I'll take it back soon enough. I still have some tweaking to do with my NB and cycle times. 


edit: Now that I think about it, I guess I can't complain too much about the L3...look at the frequency and CAS on my RAM 



fastdude said:


> ^
> 
> You don't know how annoying it is doing nothing for 3 minutes.


If you can find the old super pi thread, I posted in it using a temporary computer. It had a 2.8GHz P4-based Celeron and 1GB of SDRAM. (as in, pre-ddr)

The atom-powered netbook in front of me did the test in nearly half the time.


----------



## Rocko

Drenlin said:


> You and your L3 cache...
> 
> I'll take it back soon enough. I still have some tweaking to do with my NB and cycle times.
> 
> 
> If you can find the old super pi thread, I posted in it using a temporary computer. It had a 2.8GHz P4-based Celeron and 1GB of SDRAM. (as in, pre-ddr)
> 
> The atom-powered netbook in front of me did the test in nearly half the time.



 Ill be keeping track!


----------



## FuryRosewood

fastdude said:


> My netbook's score:
> 
> 15th place, please
> 
> EDIT: Do I need a memory tab open on CPU-Z?



-the toughbook beats the all mighty Atom.... heh not bad for a 4+ year old chip with a single thread


----------



## jasonn20

Figured I would do this for the heck of it... 140 Sempron  

[URL=http://img340.imageshack.us/i/140prime.png/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Kitsune

This is not working well for me at all

But the speed test says 12.417

the processor is a Phenom II x4 955 @ 3.2 GHz


----------



## Rocko

Kitsune said:


> This is not working well for me at all
> 
> But the speed test says 12.417
> 
> the processor is a Phenom II x4 955 @ 3.2 GHz




What is not working well?


----------



## Kitsune

Rocko said:


> What is not working well?


 

It is just too small, I dont have photoshop up on my computer yet because it is packed away ATM so it is super small with paint


----------



## Rocko

Kitsune said:


> It is just too small, I dont have photoshop up on my computer yet because it is packed away ATM so it is super small with paint



Ahh, I thought you meant something regarding wprime


----------



## Kitsune

Rocko said:


> Ahh, I thought you meant something regarding wprime


 

Oh no that worked well


----------



## linkin

Updated. I think i missed something or cut someone out accidentally  let me know if anything is off!

And Drenlin, may i ask how you got your 635 to 3.8GHz? mine doesn't like to go above 3.6


----------



## Kitsune

linkin said:


> Updated. I think i missed something or cut someone out accidentally  let me know if anything is off!
> 
> And Drenlin, may i ask how you got your 635 to 3.8GHz? mine doesn't like to go above 3.6


 
If you are talking about the list I am not up there but I would understand tho because you cant really read it x.x 
Furthers my hate of paint <.<

If this is the case let me know and as soon as I get my Photoshop I will try again


----------



## linkin

Kitsune said:


> If you are talking about the list I am not up there but I would understand tho because you cant really read it x.x
> Furthers my hate of paint <.<
> 
> If this is the case let me know and as soon as I get my Photoshop I will try again



I'll fix it... you could always just download the image, resize it to your screen resolution and re-upload


----------



## fastdude

linkin said:


> Updated. I think i missed something or cut someone out accidentally  let me know if anything is off!
> 
> And Drenlin, may i ask how you got your 635 to 3.8GHz? mine doesn't like to go above 3.6



Think it was me. Do I have to post with a CPU-Z memory tab open too?

I didn't think 635s could go much higher than 3.7 on air?


----------



## Kitsune

<.< I suck at pic editing, I am going to mess with it a bit
<.< very blury but I got it bigger.... Will this be ok?

Ok I need some pointers what am I doing wrong? Is it because I am using paint and not photoshop?

For the record this is the first time I have ever had to resize any sort of a pic.
If you want me to just rerun and try again I can do that too


----------



## 87dtna

I can't even read that...


----------



## linkin

Kitsune said:


> snip
> 
> <.< I suck at pic editing, I am going to mess with it a bit
> <.< very blury but I got it bigger.... Will this be ok?
> 
> Ok I need some pointers what am I doing wrong? Is it because I am using paint and not photoshop?
> 
> For the record this is the first time I have ever had to resize any sort of a pic.
> If you want me to just rerun and try again I can do that too



Go ahead and re run it again. When you take the screen shot, don't crop or cut it anywhere, just save it and upload :good:


----------



## 87dtna

Your problem isn't paint, it's photobucket cutting down the size.

There's some settings that change it, but default max is like 800x600 IIRC.

To change it, it's like a maze trying to find but follow this-

Once you are logged in and viewing your pics, in the top right hand corner click on the arrow next to your username and select ''Account settings''.  After that, there's tabs below the blue bar and it will be currently on personal information.  Click on the next tab over called ''album settings'' and then click on ''view my upload options'' and thats where you can change what the max setting is and just select the highest available.  I think on the free photbucket account you can go up to 1280x1024 or something like that but that will be way better than the default 800x600.


----------



## FuryRosewood

download dropbox, and sync it. that is easier, dont have to worry about scaling that way.

https://www.dropbox.com/gs <- i use it, far easier than photobucket or whatever the hell file sharing thing it is, you just copy whatever to the public folder you have on the system, and copy the shared link here, presto you are good.


----------



## Intel_man

87dtna said:


> Your problem isn't paint, it's photobucket cutting down the size.
> 
> There's some settings that change it, but default max is like 800x600 IIRC.
> 
> To change it, it's like a maze trying to find but follow this-
> 
> Once you are logged in and viewing your pics, in the top right hand corner click on the arrow next to your username and select ''Account settings''.  After that, there's tabs below the blue bar and it will be currently on personal information.  Click on the next tab over called ''album settings'' and then click on ''view my upload options'' and thats where you can change what the max setting is and just select the highest available.  I think on the free photbucket account you can go up to 1280x1024 or something like that but that will be way better than the default 800x600.


There's an option where it tells you that the size limit of a file is like 2MB or something like that. Use that option. Save the pic as .PNG in paint and it'll go under that file size limit.


----------



## Drenlin

linkin said:


> And Drenlin, may i ask how you got your 635 to 3.8GHz? mine doesn't like to go above 3.6



Well it wasn't anywhere close to being 24/7 stable, let me tell you 

All of my settings are here:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1514382

I imagine my mobo had a lot to do with it. That, and the fact that ambient temps were probably 10C or less, and I added an 80CFM fan to the front of my 212+ as a pusher. (Had to move my ram to slots 3 and 4 :/)


----------



## 87dtna

Intel_man said:


> There's an option where it tells you that the size limit of a file is like 2MB or something like that. Use that option. Save the pic as .PNG in paint and it'll go under that file size limit.



I believe it's only 1mb for the free photobucket, but not 100% sure on that.


----------



## linkin

87dtna said:


> I believe it's only 1mb for the free photobucket, but not 100% sure on that.



You're right. What's a free alternative that allows unlimited filesize/resolution? I don't like dropbox because it means _another_ startup tiem


----------



## 87dtna

The max resolution on the free photobucket I believe is 1280x1024, which should be plenty large to view.  800x600 is just too small.

EDIT- actually it looks like the max for free photobucket is 1024x768.....but that still may be large enough to view.


----------



## linkin

87dtna said:


> The max resolution on the free photobucket I believe is 1280x1024, which should be plenty large to view.  800x600 is just too small.
> 
> EDIT- actually it looks like the max for free photobucket is 1024x768.....but that still may be large enough to view.



It's readable. Well it's readable when I use PNG images anyway.


----------



## Drenlin

I just dropped my res to 1024x768 while benching so it wouldn't be a problem :/

Won't work as well if you don't have a 4:3/5:4 monitor though...


----------



## linkin

Drenlin said:


> I just dropped my res to 1024x768 while benching so it wouldn't be a problem :/
> 
> Won't work as well if you don't have a 4:3/5:4 monitor though...



I'm on 1280x1024... that's 5:4 and I still get good images


----------



## Drenlin

I'm on 1280x1024 as well.  I think I have a smaller version of your monitor, actually. You've got an HP vs19e, right?

What I was saying was that a 16:10/16:9 monitor would look awful at a low res like that, even if the screenshot would come out ok.


----------



## FuryRosewood

i mentioned earlier, if you want to avoid scaling issues, you can use a cloud system like drop-box, which is far more intuitive than photo bucket or that crap...it syncs automatically, you just drop images into your public drop-box folder, share the public link and your good. no need for resizing, no need for dicking with it, and you have 2 gig of sync storage for free. https://www.dropbox.com/downloading


----------



## linkin

drenlin said:


> i'm on 1280x1024 as well.  i think i have a smaller version of your monitor, actually. You've got an hp vs19e, right?
> 
> What i was saying was that a 16:10/16:9 monitor would look awful at a low res like that, even if the screenshot would come out ok.



hp 1740


----------



## Drenlin

Oh...must have been someone else that had the 19" one. I've just got a 17"...


----------



## Shane

Update for ya Linkin...






All stock clocks.


Il probably re-submit another run at a later date when i overclock...not got time too though yet.


----------



## linkin

Well done you take 7th place


----------



## Drenlin

Now I have two people to pass to get 7th back...not sure I can beat an i7 with an Athlon, lol.


----------



## Kitsune

Hey guys sorry I haven't been on in a while, I am in the process of moving so we are packing everything and have everything moved so that we can paint the house.  So Question umm...... What does the 32M test determin?


----------



## 87dtna

It tests Multi-threaded capabilities


----------



## Kitsune

87dtna said:


> It tests Multi-threaded capabilities


 

So the time is how long it takes to process, On my processor, 4 Threads at 25%, 50%, 75% and 100% power? 

And then I am guessing the WPrime takes those 4 scores and datermins the average or "median" score?


----------



## 87dtna

Not exactly, it uses whatever thread count you put it.  If your CPU is 4 threaded, and you put it for it to use 4 threads, it will use 100% of the cpu.  If you just do 1 thread, it will do 25% cpu usage.


----------



## Kitsune

Ah that makes more sense  Thank you


----------



## linkin

Did a little wprime at 3.8ghz, tried to boot at 4ghz... instant bsod  got down to 10.149 with 3.8ghz though


----------



## 87dtna

Did you run in diagnostic mode?  Cuts 1-2 tenths off your time in windows 7 x64, you could get under 10 seconds if you didn't.


----------



## 87dtna

On that note, I forgot to post my updated score-

Just couldn't get under 4 seconds for the life of me.


----------



## linkin

Nice. How do I run windows in diagnostic mode? You mean safe mode?


----------



## Drenlin

I'm curious as well. I stripped my OS to the best of my ability, but I know there are better ways of doing it. (I just used IOBit gamebooster, and disabled a bunch of other stuff manually)


----------



## linkin

Hey, what are your temps like with the 212+? I want to compare to my TX3 (also tell me if you have cool n quiet enabled!)


----------



## fastdude

Useful to compare when you have the same CPU 

Linkin, what does wPrime mean when it says your chip has the "agena" core? I thought it was propus?


----------



## 87dtna

For diagnostic mode-

Go to the ''run'' box (hit the button that opens the start menu and ''R'' at the same time) and type in MSCONFIG and just select to run in diagnostic mode.  The internet won't work as it shuts down the LAN, but just run Wprime and get your screenshot and then run msconfig again and hit normal startup and reboot.


----------



## linkin

fastdude said:


> Useful to compare when you have the same CPU
> 
> Linkin, what does wPrime mean when it says your chip has the "agena" core? I thought it was propus?



It is useful. To compare the CoolerMaster Hyper TX3 and the Hyper 212+ 

I think Agena is an older core that has locked L3 cache, I know my Propus doesn't have any



87dtna said:


> For diagnostic mode-
> 
> Go to the ''run'' box (hit the button that opens the start menu and ''R'' at the same time) and type in MSCONFIG and just select to run in diagnostic mode.  The internet won't work as it shuts down the LAN, but just run Wprime and get your screenshot and then run msconfig again and hit normal startup and reboot.



Thanks.


----------



## Highfps

Why is my score so bad? 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Edit: Didn't set the thread number haha. Here's my new score*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 87dtna

Yup, looks like you figured that out quite easily :good:


----------



## Drenlin

linkin said:


> Hey, what are your temps like with the 212+? I want to compare to my TX3 (also tell me if you have cool n quiet enabled!)



Honestly I don't monitor it much while benching, but IIRC the highest I have seen it go is 41C under load, with no CnQ. That was somewhere above the 3.6GHz mark. Ambient was pretty low, though.

 I don't overclock it if I'm not benching, and I leave CnQ on, so temps stay between 18C and 24C(idle) depending on ambient, and I think the highest I've seen is 38C under load.


----------



## linkin

Ah okay. It's been cold here lately, about 14c ambient. I have seen my GTX 460 and CPU idle at sub 20 degrees right after booting.  and load temps stayed under 45c


----------



## 87dtna

Board would not go above 233 base clock, was hoping for better, but...


----------



## linkin

Nice


----------



## Leopold Butters

*edited*


----------



## 87dtna

Nice OC at that voltage....but where's the notepad with your username to prove it's yours?  Your sig says I7 930, this is why I ask.


----------



## Leopold Butters

87dtna said:


> Nice OC at that voltage....but where's the notepad with your username to prove it's yours?  Your sig says I7 930, this is why I ask.



sorry, I'll redo it, i just got this a couple days ago and havn't updated my sig yet.


----------



## 87dtna

Cool.  I like competition as long as it's real 

BTW, run in diagnostic mode you'll get 1-2 tenths faster time :good:


----------



## fastdude

Leopold Butters said:


> sorry, I'll redo it, i just got this a couple days ago and havn't updated my sig yet.



Is that 970 air-cooled? If so, 4.4 is really good. They don't clock anywhere near as well as the 980x


----------



## 87dtna

^depends what batch you get.  Initially the 970 was crap but the batches lately have been much better.


----------



## fastdude

87dtna said:


> ^depends what batch you get.  Initially the 970 was crap but the batches lately have been much better.



Oh right. So the 970 represents fairly good value now for an Intel 6 core?


----------



## 87dtna

Uhh, well, going off newegg prices not really.   If you are going to spend $880 for the cpu whats $120 more for a 980x?

But I've seen 970's go for $6xx used.


----------



## fastdude

87dtna said:


> Uhh, well, going off newegg prices not really.   If you are going to spend $880 for the cpu whats $120 more for a 980x?
> 
> But I've seen 970's go for $6xx used.



Hmm yeah that was my first thought. Why not go all the way?
I wish Intel would make a more reasonably priced 6-core. Maybe a 6-core variant of Westmere. I don't think Sandy Bridge is bringing any hex's to the table, though Ivy Bridge defo will


----------



## Leopold Butters

fastdude said:


> Is that 970 air-cooled? If so, 4.4 is really good. They don't clock anywhere near as well as the 980x



No it's on water. And I picked it up for 650CDN brand new, the 980x was another 200-250, but I am happy with the 970.


----------



## 87dtna

Wow where did you find it new for that price?  Thats amazing.


----------



## jasonn20

Here is my best run with my 1090t but cpuz does not like all the things I temporarily disabled... 

[URL=http://img155.imageshack.us/i/wprime42ghz1.png/]
	
[/URL]



Hey linkin, I noticed your new score and was curious if your temps allow for the NB to be overclocked further  ??


----------



## linkin

You need the memory tab of CPU-Z as well 

Haven't really worked on the NB. It's on the highest multiplier, at 2500mhz


----------



## jasonn20

linkin said:


> You need the memory tab of CPU-Z as well
> 
> Haven't really worked on the NB. It's on the highest multiplier, at 2500mhz




Yeah, cpu-z is giving me the memory tab blank with alot of the Win7 processes I disabled.    I will try working on it... 


I thought your NB frequency was at 2100mhz??


----------



## Leopold Butters

Here is my new PIC







hooray! Fixed!


----------



## jasonn20

Leopold Butters said:


> Here is my new PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pics turn out terrible....it says 3.791 though, anyway I can get it to appear bigger?



I generally use Win7 "Snipping Tool" in Accessories...  save it to My Pictures folder.. then upload it with Imageshack to the internet... copy and paste urls in the forum...     not sure what method you are using...


----------



## 87dtna

I put everything in the top left corner for the screenshot, crop it with windows Paint and use photobucket.


----------



## FuryRosewood

...could stop using offsite hosting and just use dropbox...its so easy a facebooker can do it... 

https://www.dropbox.com/tour


----------



## linkin

jasonn20 said:


> Yeah, cpu-z is giving me the memory tab blank with alot of the Win7 processes I disabled.    I will try working on it...
> 
> 
> I thought your NB frequency was at 2100mhz??



In the screenshot it is, but that was running at 3.8ghz and i needed to clock it down


----------



## Leopold Butters

I fixed the picture so you can read it now!


----------



## linkin

Leopold Butters said:


> Here is my new PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hooray! Fixed!





Leopold Butters said:


> I fixed the picture so you can read it now!



Well done, first place for you!

Until 87dtna sees it, rages, and pulls out the DICE or LN2 pot


----------



## 87dtna

^^LOL

I do have an I7 960 coming, but I doubt even on DICE it's going to beat a hex core....intel hex core that is, it takes about 6.5ghz on an AMD hex core to match that score


----------



## linkin

Well good luck!


----------



## fastdude

Yeah was about to say congrats leopold, but 87 will be angry


----------



## CrayonMuncher

87dtna if it makes you feel any better i just did and got 

329.233 secs for the 32m


----------



## 87dtna

^^lol


----------



## fastdude

innercx said:


> 87dtna if it makes you feel any better i just did and got
> 
> 329.233 secs for the 32m



well hey, you lost to my netbook. I'm just going to underclock it now Kind of stupid how I can do that but there is no way whatsoever for me to overclock the CPU


----------



## linkin

I ran it again in diagnostic mode, got under 10 seconds


----------



## fastdude

linkin said:


> I ran it again in diagnostic mode, got under 10 seconds



Pics!


----------



## linkin

Check the OP


----------



## fastdude

Nice score :good:


----------



## linkin

To the top.


----------



## Benny Boy

linkin said:


> Check the OP







Hmmm. I demand a recount. 

*"Fatback - 13.946 - Athlon II X3 435 @ 3.61GHz"*
.............................................Nice artwork ^


----------



## 87dtna

Benny Boy said:


> ]
> Hmmm. I demand a recount.



Nah, Linkin was running diagnostic mode, which cuts 3-4 tenths off your time right there....then his ram has tighter timings, plus higher north bridge speed.

With that said, your score is not very good for your OC on a phenom II...are you running vista or something?


----------



## Benny Boy

87dtna said:


> Nah, Linkin was running diagnostic mode, which cuts 3-4 tenths off your time right there....then his ram has tighter timings, plus higher north bridge speed.
> 
> With that said, your score is not very good for your OC on a phenom II...are you running vista or something?


 Yeah, I knew that and was j/k. I didn't look at his ram spec tho. I know mine is the basic C9 variety. I'm hoping mine will oc ok at least some. I think this chip is pretty good, since it unlocked and I've had it to 3.9 w/o issue.

And it's 7, and evident I haven't learn the art of oc'ing. I just used the 'auto' and 'easy' methods in Turbo V.

Takes a lot of research and trial/error and time, to know what your doing. Time I haven't had. I wouldn't mind paying someone or giving them some pc related something I may have, for a crash course/guidance.


----------



## linkin

Make sure you overclock using the FSB and not the multiplier, as the latter won't increase your NB clocks, which is what gets you most performance.


----------



## Benny Boy

linkin said:


> Make sure you overclock using the FSB and not the multiplier, as the latter won't increase your NB clocks, which is what gets you most performance.


OK, thanks. I'll look into that as it seems there would be other settings, like cpu voltage for instance. Then there's the RAM . I need to learn the terminology in the boards bios before I can do anything, really.


----------



## CardboardSword

Finally managed to snag less than 6.4. Took about 45 minutes of tweaking and a lot of my board not posting, but I finally got it. Might even be able to get it a little lower but the gap between me and the next spot was way too much for me to even think about hitting. I'm pretty impressed with my system actually, can't believe I pulled it off  





EDIT: Sorry about the small pic, time is 6.379 Ram timings are at 6-6-6-15 NB is at 2.9Ghz even, CPU at 4060Mhz. Ram was only at 1160Mhz. Its all there, you just need to squint to see it.


----------



## linkin

Well done you take #4 spot.


----------



## 87dtna

linkin said:


> Well done, first place for you!
> 
> Until 87dtna sees it, rages, and pulls out the DICE or LN2 pot



  I'll take my throne back


----------



## 87dtna

Or actually, a little better here with mooooore volts 







I'll break out the SS phase soon too and push it over 5ghz


----------



## Leopold Butters

87dtna said:


> Or actually, a little better here with mooooore volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll break out the SS phase soon too and push it over 5ghz



well, it looks like i am goign to have to work on my OC some more


----------



## 87dtna

Your 970 seems to be a sweet clocker to be able to do 4.6ghz on ~1.45ghz.  My X5667 doesn't even come close to that.....but, like I said it's SS phase time   Should be able to achieve atleast 5ghz on the cold.


----------



## Leopold Butters

87dtna said:


> Your 970 seems to be a sweet clocker to be able to do 4.6ghz on ~1.45ghz.  My X5667 doesn't even come close to that.....but, like I said it's SS phase time   Should be able to achieve atleast 5ghz on the cold.



i should bring my computer outside, its -20 right now lol, see how far I can get.


----------



## 87dtna

If you can beat this, I will bow out in shame and congratulate you!


----------



## linkin

Holy smokes that's fast!


----------



## 87dtna

This is an x5667 not the L5640 I had earlier.  Different chip


----------



## linkin

Fixed you nitpicker


----------



## 87dtna

lol.


----------



## Leopold Butters

87dtna said:


> If you can beat this, I will bow out in shame and congratulate you!



I am gonna try damn hard to beat that!


----------



## jasonn20

i7 920 4.5ghz with HT On..   5.7s

[URL=http://img202.imageshack.us/i/wprimeocrun.png/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## 87dtna

At that speed you should be closer to 5.3 seconds.  You are using Win7 x64 I assume?  Try atleast running diagnostic mode, should cut atleast 2 tenths off your score.

XP is the best for Wprime, I have a stripped XP that cuts 1/2 second off win7 x64 times.


----------



## linkin

My net is capped, can't see any images, no updates til tomorrow, I'll be uncapped then


----------



## 87dtna

He's at 4.55ghz with an I7 920 and got 5.70 seconds.

Edit- Oh he already said that, LOL.


----------



## jasonn20

Yeah, I am running dual channel as well so I am not sure how much this is hindering me.  Diagnostic mode makes me feel like I am cheating...  

I have my clocks set back to 4.3ghz will tinker with it later... getting 5.9s with 4.3ghz though..


----------



## 87dtna

Dual/triple channel has no affect for Wprime at all.

It's not cheating, XP gives even better time than diagnostic!


----------



## 87dtna

How's this grab you?


----------



## jasonn20

I get about 5.86s in safemode at 4.3ghz...   going to get another HDD soon anyway so might make it a stripped xp as well as my back-up.


----------



## 87dtna

Safe mode is not diagnostic.

Here's normal win7 x64-







Here's diagnostic mode-


----------



## 87dtna

And now 4.3ghz....

win7-








XP-


----------



## linkin

Nice guys, updated scores. You already have first place so you latest screens are just for show


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah I know, I was just showing Jasonn20 what kind of differences diagnostic mode and XP make.


----------



## iurytx

i think its nice that im in the top 10 
Phenom ii x4 955 @ 4.0


----------



## linkin

iurytx said:


> i think its nice that im in the top 10
> Phenom ii x4 955 @ 4.0



Could you please re-run that and make sure when you take the screenshot, your CPU isn't idling.

If you go into advanced power settings, set the minimum cpu frequency to 100% while you benchmark, so it doesn't clock down afterwards. In my experience it also helps you to get a slightly faster score.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

I did it on my pentium II @ 366Mhz and got 632 seconds, i would post a pic but it seems pointless


----------



## 87dtna

ROFL

Awesome :good:


----------



## iurytx

Kinda went down now.


----------



## 87dtna

Your north bridge speed is super low.  Take it to 2400, and take hyper transport to 2000 if you can (not sure if that board will allow you too, if not 1800 on HT is OK the north bridge speed is more important).


----------



## iurytx

lol i know i just fixed it


----------



## 87dtna

Ahh much better.   I just said 2400 because sometime 2600 requires extra cpu NB voltage.

Next step- Diagnostic mode to cut 3 tenths off that time


----------



## linkin

iurytx said:


> lol i know i just fixed it



Nice. I'll add it to the list. But yeah, run diagnostic mode and shave off some time


----------



## Drenlin

Diagnostic mode = Safe mode, right?


----------



## linkin

Drenlin said:


> Diagnostic mode = Safe mode, right?



No, it runs even less stuff than safemode IIRC

Good for benchmarking  but you get no network connectivity.


----------



## Drenlin

Safe mode doesn't have networking...not unless you specify it, anyway...?

Google isn't turning anything up. How do you boot into diagnostic mode?


----------



## 87dtna

Go to the command prompt (hit the button on the keyboard that opens the start menu and hit R at the same time) and type MSCONFIG and hit enter.  Just select diagnostic mode and hit OK, it will prompt you the restart.  When you restart, almost nothing will work because there's only like 2-3 services running.  No internet, no sound, etc, but you won't need those to run Wprime and get your screenshot.  After you get your screenshot saved, go into the command prompt with MSCONFIG again, and just select the normal startup, and then restart.


----------



## Drenlin

Ah, thanks. 

I'm assuming CPU-Z will still work properly? I want to be able to save a validation file...


----------



## linkin

Yes it will work.

After you select normal startup, make sure the uncheck any startup options or specific services you don't want running.


----------



## Rocko




----------



## 87dtna

Not bad rocko :good:


----------



## Rocko

87dtna said:


> Not bad rocko :good:



haha thanks, but I dont know how much more I can push with this guy, its only a 945.


----------



## linkin

Well done. Updated


----------



## zer0_c00l

ive tried prime 10 times but it seems to freeze every time. any idea why? im  running windows 7 64 bit ultimate


----------



## Rocko

zer0_c00l said:


> ive tried prime 10 times but it seems to freeze every time. any idea why? im  running windows 7 32 bit ultimate




Are you sure you are stable? And no offense, but why are you running 32 bit with 8gb of ram? If your 32 bit machine isn't the one listed in your sig, then disregard this! 

With a 32 bit machine, your computer will only use 3gb of 8gb you have installed.


----------



## zer0_c00l

Rocko said:


> Are you sure you are stable? And no offense, but why are you running 32 bit with 8gb of ram? If your 32 bit machine isn't the one listed in your sig, then disregard this!
> 
> With a 32 bit machine, your computer will only use 3gb of 8gb you have installed.



 meant x64 type o and yes very stable ATM, i took my meds today and the machine is also


----------



## Rocko

zer0_c00l said:


> meant x64 type o and yes very stable ATM, i took my meds today and the machine is also



LOL gotcha 

It only freezes on me when my OC is teetering.


----------



## zer0_c00l

Gotcha.


----------



## Rocko

Lets see more scores!


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Heres mine.


----------



## mihir

WtF its useless competing against a XEON.87dtna thats cheating


----------



## linkin

Nice. If you could post another CPU-Z screen (by itself will do) of the CPU running at full speed that'd be great


----------



## mihir




----------



## linkin

Very nice, I'll add it to the list in a while.


----------



## linkin

Sorry that took a while, I had two computers to fix 

You take spot #9 mihir!


----------



## mihir

linkin said:


> Sorry that took a while, I had two computers to fix
> 
> You take spot #9 mihir!



sweet:good:


----------



## jasonn20

I7 2600K @ 4.613Ghz  -  5.429s    batch 3101A112

[URL=http://img718.imageshack.us/i/46ghzwprime.png/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## linkin

Very nice I'll add it to the scoreboard.


----------



## PixelVandalism

do i win a prize? 
I'll try again when i do some real OC'ing.


----------



## linkin

PixelVandalism said:


> do i win a prize?
> I'll try again when i do some real OC'ing.



No, but you do get added to the scoreboard.


----------



## PixelVandalism

linkin said:


> No, but you do get added to the scoreboard.



Thats sounds pretty good to me


----------



## gubrother




----------



## jd132

here it is...I got roughly a 7.0  http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/3779/desktopwprime32.jpg


----------



## jasonn20

here is a 5ghz run 

[URL=http://img819.imageshack.us/i/wprime5ghz.png/]
	
[/URL]

I forgot to put notepad and name on this one...

[URL=http://img638.imageshack.us/i/wprime53ghz.png/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## linkin

Bump. I am about to update with the score for my Phenom


----------



## linkin

Bump in anticipation of BD CPU's coming out soon 

In fact when new CPU's are out I'll clear the list and we can start again


----------



## 87dtna

linkin said:


> In fact when new CPU's are out I'll clear the list and we can start again



Meh, thats not fair....just because bulldozer still won't beat intel's hex cores there's no good reason to do that


----------



## linkin

We'll see about that


----------



## mihir

Linkin here is a new one





Gearing up for Bulldozer


----------



## mihir

Forget that managed better timings


----------



## 87dtna

linkin said:


> We'll see about that



By the time BD is actually released, intel will release sandy bridge hex cores to pound BD back into the dust.  Thats if BD can even match sandy bridge 2600k performance, which I doubt.   Why do you think the release wasw postponed?  Because it wasn't competing with the 2600k good enough yet.  Against a Sandy bridge 6 core/12 thread, no chance.  Socket 2011 is slated to be out within the next few months, and once again AMD will be 2 steps behind intel.

Intel has had 32nm chips for a year and a half already, come on AMD omg.  They are just too far behind at this point.


----------



## linkin

mihir said:


> Forget that managed better timings



Will update in a sec

EDIT: You got two CPU tabs and not a memory one! Don't do that next time 



87dtna said:


> By the time BD is actually released, Ivy bridge will be out to pound BD back into the dust.  Thats if BD can even match sandy bridge 2600k performance, which I doubt.  Ivy bridge will be 6 core/12 thread, no chance.



You're awfully confident of that


----------



## reddevil6

system in my sig. it says clock speed 950mhz because of cool'n'quite.
AMD x6 1055t @[email protected]
8G DDR3 @1269MHz 8-8-8-22-30


----------



## ScottALot




----------



## mihir

linkin said:


> EDIT: You got two CPU tabs and not a memory one! Don't do that next time



My bad here one with the CPUz memory tab open


----------



## linkin

Okay update time


----------



## Shane

What the hell


----------



## linkin

Someone didn't set thread count in advanced options


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> Someone didn't set thread count in advanced options



Arghh,Sorry about that it was like 4:30 am in the morning.

Edited my thread above,Still seems a crap score though.


----------



## mihir

Do you have hyperthreading turned off?
And also change your thread count to 8 not 4 
And try running it is an administrator


----------



## reddevil6

yea his cpu-z says only 4 threads hyper threading must be disabled, Enable hyper threading within the BIOS. change wprime threads to 8 re-run test. Make sure nothing is using the CPU so usage in task manager should be o%-2%.


----------



## 87dtna

Yup.

Something else is wrong as well because even with 4 cores/4 threads he should be under 10 seconds.  At 3.8ghz it should be around 9 seconds on 4 cores/4 threads.


EDIT- OH OH, I know what happened.  He set thread count to 8 but he doesn't have HT on which made it flop and get an even worse score.


----------



## Shane

87dtna said:


> EDIT- OH OH, I know what happened.  He set thread count to 8 but he doesn't have HT on which made it flop and get an even worse score.



No i set it to 4 cores,I know i have HT off i done that to reduce temps and voltage...thats not the issue.


----------



## 87dtna

In wprime you set it for 4 threads?

You must have something else running then using the CPU.

You need HT on for this bench, it helps a ton.


----------



## Shane

87dtna said:


> In wprime you set it for 4 threads?
> 
> You must have something else running then using the CPU.
> 
> You need HT on for this bench, it helps a ton.



Yes wprime 4 threads.

Just checked my Cpu usage while idle and only 1 FF page open and its using 28% 

Not going to bother messing around with HT and everything just for a Benchmark,It performs extremely well in real world stuff so i wont bother.


----------



## 87dtna

What anti-virus are you using?

Something is using an entire thread of your cpu all the time...wow thats bad.


----------



## jonnyp11

don't forget all the drives and stuff he also has since he's got a xonar in there (audio card isn't it) and who knows what all software is in the background on there.


----------



## mihir

jonnyp11 said:


> don't forget all the drives and stuff he also has since he's got a xonar in there (audio card isn't it) and who knows what all software is in the background on there.



That will use up his memory and negligible amount of CPU.
My CPU usage even with chrome on is is 0-1%.
22% is way to high.His windows might be installing the updates and some other stuff might be going on.


----------



## jonnyp11

which was the point of the software running in the background part


----------



## mihir

jonnyp11 said:


> which was the point of the software running in the background part



What??


----------



## Shane

87dtna said:


> What anti-virus are you using?
> 
> Something is using an entire thread of your cpu all the time...wow thats bad.



Kaspersky IS 2012.

It must have been something going on at the time of my posting my above reply,just checked back at the task manager and its 1-3% usage now with just this firefox page open. 



jonnyp11 said:


> don't forget all the drives and stuff he also has since he's got a xonar in there (audio card isn't it) and who knows what all software is in the background on there.



My systems using 1.5GB of ram Idle.

i have running at startup...
Fraps
Xonar Audio Center
F.Lux
Killer Nic Control Panel
Kaspersky


----------



## mihir

Shut down everything and then run the test and then we will see who's (mine or yours) processor is faster clock for clock.Also if you can, overclock yours to 3.84  (Devil Smiley here)


----------



## linkin

You can also go into msconfig and select "diagnostic startup" which disables all but the most basic processes. Good for lowering your time.


----------



## jonnyp11

i got like a 32.---(might be 36.---) and a 106-.--- on my pentium dual core e2210 @2.2ghz, but when i overclocked it to 2.5 and several monitors said it was at 2.5ghz, prime said it was still at 2.2 and gave almost the same score, barely lower at all, might have been ~.1 sec faster i think.


----------



## reddevil6

Updated my score 2 pages back   http://www.computerforum.com/184587-post-your-wprime-32m-times-30.html#post1672605

turned c&q off i figered it would shave a little time off wich it did 7.91 now


----------



## linkin

Almost a one year bump! It's time for wPrime again...


----------



## Kitsune

A week to the day exactly 20 minutes later than the last post... 
Spot on really


----------

